# Job Seeking



## craigalielena (Dec 13, 2012)

Good morning to you all. 
I am currently applying for a number of construction based jobs in Nova Scotia but with not even a reply. Can anyone help in the process.

Regards

Craig
North Wales


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

craigalielena said:


> Good morning to you all.
> I am currently applying for a number of construction based jobs in Nova Scotia but with not even a reply. Can anyone help in the process.
> 
> Regards
> ...


What is your special skill. Are you a carpenter, electrician, project manager or a labourer?


----------



## craigalielena (Dec 13, 2012)

*job search*

Hi, I am a qualified Painter & Decorator.
Construction Lecturer, Plasterer, Tiler & Project Manager


----------



## travlr (Dec 30, 2012)

There are few jobs in Nova Scotia. I would be surprised if anyone responded to you while you are not in the country.


----------

